# Gap Year Snowboarding season



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm a student from the UK and I'm going to take a year out before doing my degree. I was wondering if anyone of you out there are doing the same or have done one! Obviously going to work and raise money but being a student cheap is kinda important, I was looking at instructor courses through new generation or basecamp but I think it's cheaper to go for a more performance based course (I like the idea of getting some serious improvement down). 

Also looked at working out at a resort and boarding during the day but not sure if you get the same out of it and wether or not I'd make enough to cover the costs or if I'd get any riding done.

I'd like to go for as long as possible at a low price (I know asking for the impossible) any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Work your nuts off doing 80 hour weeks for the period you are not going to be on the snow, then go on a 4 month holiday and not worry about working...!!!

Seriously, if you work at a resort, unless you are an instructor, you are gonna be getting very little snow, and stay away from FRANCE if you are gonna work... Just because... 

You may be better asking on a forum like SCUK if you are doing the EU, as they will have far more people from the UK that have done this, unless of course you are aiming to do this in the USA or CANADA, in which case, the advice will probably be the same, work your nuts off, bring as much money as possible and just board...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes, if you can avoid it and save enough up do not work while on this adventure, the hill workers here do not ride at ALL, so they say...if you have to do something work off-mountain barbacking or some nighttime bs job...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i work on a mountain and get 2 days a week in. I'm pretty adamant about not letting them schedule me for more than 5 straight days when im not in school... The only time i usually get scheduled for 6 days is a holiday week/weekend, and i dont ussually have any gripes about that because the place is usually a zoo anyways.. when im at school, i still get 2 days a week in on top of working the weekends.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok this is all good stuff, cheers. Any idea how much I'm looking at? I don't need to rent gear as I have my own just accommodation, food,passes etc
Cheers


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that will depend heavily on where, and for how long...you still a a few too many variables in the equation


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Well as long as possible really, I was thinking around 2 months and probably in France as it close to home.


----------

